# loud fan



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hello everyone, new to nissan forum. Picked up 03 Spec V, CAI installed, headers,Pulleys,wires on way. Any how great car not beat yet, got a couple rattles no biggie but man the heater on foot mode is REALLY loud, was wondering if mine was bjorked or if all sentras have loud fan? Have gotten great advice from this fourm thanks to everyone!Lookin forward to gettin 210 to wheels eventually. All cars in Spec V sentra segment are chick cars with no torque, Mazda Speed ugly with lame colors,Civic SI Dido but boring and slow,WRX eptiome of ugly with bad lag!Ecplise do I even Have to go there?After a few simply mods Spec V's simply can not be beat!!!!!!!


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

I guess no one has the fan problem to the shop I go to get F***** I'm sure


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

they all are pretty loud. best option if you dont like the loud roar from the blower is to turn the heat way up 3/4 is fine for 35 to 50 degrees out side use outside air, dont put it on floor only, mix it with the dash vents. and keep the blower speed low.

its the way the box is designed inside the dash. it makes alot of noise.

hope this helps.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and it's a sentra, remember, not a lexus............


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

*no noise*

hey man i have an 03 spec and its pretty cold here, but i havent noticed my floor heat being any louder that the rest of the heater system so you might want to get it checked out. sorry


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

No big deal, so your fan is loud there is no need to bring it in to the delaership.

As someone sort of mentioned when the vents are set on floor mode a flap redirects the flowing air, so that is what makes the fan seem louder.


----------

